# Mede8er compress or not to compress



## KeiththeCop (Mar 20, 2013)

So I'm new to the Mede8er game and I've started to transfer movies. I have a 3TB drive in the Mede8er and a 6TB WD. I've started off with some of my 3d and have Life of Pi. The 3D disc runs quite large and while size isn't an issue yet, in the burn process I compressed to about 5.4Gig. The playback was actually very good on my Sharp 80" 3d running through my Emotiva UMc-200. Audio was fine

So the question is, compress or not to compress? Why waste 50 if you can do it in 5. What are the shackers doing? I appreciate your input and recommendations.


----------

